# Help - Just bought a RV from the states...



## richard111 (Mar 11, 2009)

Please can anyone help?

I have just bought a Georgie Boy over from the states and I am looking for somewhere in the Bristol or surrouding area to carry out the necessary conversion work for UK MOT.

Also I am looking for somewhere to store the RV in the Bristol area.

Any advice would be greatly apprieciated...

Richard.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Richard, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts

I'm not an RV-er, so can't really help. Have you trawled through the posts in this RV section?

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.cassoa.co.uk/storageSite.aspx?sku=STOS1078

www.thornburyselfstorage.co.uk

Dave


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Thornbury has a 10' height restriction and was full when I enquired a couple of years ago.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It looks like Thornbury do more than the 10ft high boxes 
http://www.cassoa.co.uk/StorageSite.aspx?sku=STOS1090

Dave
Edit: And try these for nearby conversion work:
http://www.freeindex.co.uk/profile(rv-imports)_28281.htm


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi,
Try the below, did mine 2 years ago, brilliant! Near Keynsham.
contact Bradley Felton, [email protected].


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

You could always try Linda at Stateside in Gloucester. They used to do the conversions.

Regards

Chris


----------



## richard111 (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks 4 the help


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Has to be Griffin in Keynsham. Top quality chap and a first rate job. Has an engineering background so you will not find a problem with his conversions.
Talk to Bradly.
Regards
Tel


----------

